# Grub



## Gogeden (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll come right out and say it: I'm absolutely oblivious as to how FreeBSD works. I normally fool around with the Linux environment and occasionally Windows. It took me awhile to figure out how to install FreeBSD 8.0 but I got it. When the installation was complete, I selected to boot up FreeBSD and everything was going fine until it gave me a command prompt with a "#". How do I install the GUI?


Also, I use Grub as my boot-loader (I'm more familiar with it then BSD's boot-loader) how would I go about adding FreeBSD to the list so that I may boot from it. I had to do a re-install of Ubuntu Jaunty and when Grub installed itself on my HDD it brought FreeBSD up as "Chain-load to blah blah blah" (Sorry can't quite recall what it said) and I can't boot back into it.


Sorry for these lame questions lol. I really want to try this out because I've heard some good things about it and they peaked my curiosity. I hope someone out there can help!


Thank you!


----------



## Beastie (Dec 17, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x-install.html

Then, of course, you need a http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/x11-wm.html.


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 17, 2009)

Alright, so then how would I go about adding this to grub?


----------



## tkjacobsen (Dec 17, 2009)

This works for me:


```
title FreeBSD
        root (hd0,1)
        chainloader +1
```

If it doesn't for you, maybe you are pointing to the wrong partition or your ubuntu install overwrote your fbsd install..


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 17, 2009)

I looked at an article online and I got it working through Grub. Thank you very much though!


----------



## Gogeden (Dec 17, 2009)

Now I just need an answer to my other question =D


----------



## LateNiteTV (Dec 17, 2009)

whats your other question?
Beastie gave you all the info you need on getting X up and running.


----------



## Dru (Dec 17, 2009)

60% of the userbase....


----------



## DutchDaemon (Dec 17, 2009)

Your GUI question is already answered here (and in 1,000 other posts and The Handbook, probably). Don't mix topics.


----------

